# Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?



## Martin_23 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo meine lieben Teichfreunde haben ein massives Problem mit irgendeinem Tier welches meine Fische tötet sie leider nicht frißt sondern einfach nur anknabbert und dann im Teich liegen läßt mittlerweile musste ich schon sechs von 13 Fischen herausholen evil was soll ich tun welches Tier könnte es sein bräuchte Rat 

viel dank im vorraus für die Antworten

anbei ein Bild von einem solchen Fisch!


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Hallo Martin,

hatten wir grad schon mal in ähnlicher Ausführung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23340

Wahrscheinlich passen die Antworten auch bei Dir...


----------



## Martin_23 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort! Ja hab mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen es läuft ziemlich stark drauf raus dass es ein Marder ist naja ich werd es mal mit so einem Netz probieren


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Hallo Martin,

kannst auch einen Elektrozaun installieren. Funktioniert genauso wie bei Pferdekoppeln und Kuhweiden, nur ist der Zaun eben viel kleiner

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Martin_23 (30. Juli 2009)

*Hab die Killer was ist das?*

Hallo meine lieben Leute ich hab die Killer inflagrantie erwischt bloß was ist das für ein Teichmitbewohner die sind echt brutal :evil die waren zu zweit an dem Fisch und haben in regelrecht zerbißen und mit nach unten gezogen zum Glück hab ich sie erwischt


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Servus Martin

Es könnte sich um einen Gelbrandkäfer handeln.


----------



## Martin_23 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Genau von diesen Larven hatte ich im Frühjahr 2 Stück in meinem Teich endlich hab ich die Mörder! Ich sag euch das sind richtig derbe Biester die haben 8 Fische von mir auf dem Gewissen!!! Also vorsicht bei diesen Biestern! Was soll ich nun mit den beiden machen! ???


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Hallo Martin,

das ist ein __ Gelbrandkäfer. Aber dass sich die an einen so grossen Fisch ranmachen ist etwas seltsam. Normalerweise gehen die gerne an Kaulquappen oder Jungfische im ersten Jahr. Hat der Fisch noch gelebt als du sie erwischt hast oder kann es sein dass der Fisch bereits tot (oder fast tot) war und die __ Käfer sich nur über die leichte Beute hergemacht haben und der Verursacher vielleicht doch ein Marder war?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Servus Martin

Die "Biester" sind so eine Art Gesundheitspolizei ... die gehen normalerweise nur an "Kranke" oder sehr junge Fische. Sind also Nützlinge 
Ich denke Jörg könnte mit seiner Vermutung recht haben das der Fisch schon vorher von einem Marder angeknabbert wurde.


----------



## Martin_23 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Irgendwas tötet meine Fische was tun?*

Hi das ist ja das komische vor ca 1 Stunde war ich an meinem Teich um zu sehen ob alles in Ordnung ist und da war noch keine Spur von einem lebendigen, kranken oder einem toten Fisch! Auf jeden Fall schwimmen meine Fische ziemlich fidel in meinem Teich herum und sie scheinen eigentlich gesund zu sein außerdem war mein Hund auch die ganze Zeit im Garten.Ein Marder bzw Katze kann es nicht gewesen sein und wie schon geschrieben ich hab mir den Teich vor einer Stunde angesehen und nichts entdeckt! Diese Tierchen waren auch extrem aggresiv irgendwie die haben an dem Fisch herumgezerrt dass es heftiger nicht geht!!!


----------



## rhamnusia (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,  ich hab auch das Problem,  schon 8 goldis verloren. Jetzt hat mir ein Nachbar leider offenbart wer das ist,  unser eigener Hund. Das dumme er macht das nur wenn er allein im Garten ist. Nun hat er Hausarres, nur noch in Begleitung darf er in Garten. Muss ihn dabei erwischen um es ihn abzuerziehen. 
LG rham


----------

